# Half Bath Remodel Design Questions



## phatoe22 (Aug 10, 2015)

My wife and I are going to redo our half bath.  Currently there are cherry floors that go through most of the main floor.  The vanity is a natural (medium) wood color and the walls are a dark red.  I am open to changing out anything other than the flooring.  We want to do something other than the typical brown or gray color and are looking for suggestions on the wall color and vanity/top colors.  The vanity size is 24" and not looking to go too crazy on budget, like $500-800.  I can post a pic of it later today.


----------



## phatoe22 (Aug 11, 2015)

Here is the pic

It uploaded sideways lol, sorry


edit: Fixed it for you.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi phatoe, and   to the site. 
Your bath doesn't look that bad to start with, so I don't know your needs / wants for it. It's also tough to get a good idea from a sideways bathroom photo...all the water wants to fall out. But I would take my hints from the floor color; maybe adding a tint of red stain to the vanity. I also tend to like neutral wall colors, especially in a small space. Are your fixtures in good shape?


----------



## phatoe22 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, sorry about the sideways pic, it didn't take that way lol.  We want to brighten it up for sure.  We are going to change out all of the fixtures/hardware from chrome to brushed nickel.  
A stain to the vanity would be a good idea.  We really just want to make it not so dark, the pic brightens it up, its pretty dark.  I wasn't sure what to do with the vanity.  We had looked into a white vanity with a dark color top and then light walls as a possibility, but just aren't sure what to do w/ it.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 11, 2015)

If you have hard water, a dark fixture can show water spots easily, especially black (my sis-in-law's sink...I wouldn't think that would be your direction).
Time to pull out the paint chips!


----------



## nealtw (Aug 11, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> If you have hard water, a dark fixture can show water spots easily, especially black (my sis-in-law's sink...I wouldn't think that would be your direction).
> Time to pull out the paint chips!



Brushed nickle, pay attention,:banana::banana:


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 11, 2015)

Never saw brushed nickel on a wall...just sayin'


----------



## nealtw (Aug 11, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> Never saw brushed nickel on a wall...just sayin'



fixtures/hardware from chrome to brushed nickel


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 11, 2015)

yeah, I got that part. What color do you want to paint the walls? (hence, the paint chips) :rofl:


----------



## nealtw (Aug 11, 2015)

I like the bathroom, the hall blue, not so much.


----------



## phatoe22 (Aug 12, 2015)

The hall isn't blue, just the pic, it's white trim around the door lol.  

I was looking for input from you guys, what do you think we should change the color to?  We want something lighter to brighten it up in there.  Should we leave the vanity that is there, and just change out the top, or change out the vanity as well?  If so, do we go with a dark color vanity/white top?  I have been searching around for pics online, but it seems most half bath/powder rooms don't have that color floor.  I can't get a good idea of what to go with.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 12, 2015)

Here's a good place to start: http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/for-your-home/color-gallery#&ce_vm=0

With this Valspar app, you can upload your photo and try some colors online: http://www.valsparpaint.com/en/explore-colors/painter/index.html#


----------



## phatoe22 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the links, I will have to try the Valspar app when I get home, looks like work is blocking it lol.


----------



## frodo (Aug 15, 2015)

...................


----------



## bj007nz (Jan 14, 2016)

Black for the lower part of the vanity would be a safe bet in my eyes.


----------

